

Show HN: Create an Olympic 2014 Men's hockey roster & compare w/ friends - aren55555
http://myteam2014.com/

======
Jeremy1026
You have a bug in your registration code I believe. As it said both of my
emails were already taken.

~~~
aren55555
Fixed! Sorry...

